# From Ft. Myers to Bahamas



## born2bfree (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm looking for best way to cross to the Bahamas from Ft. Myers in late Jan/early Feb.
My boat draws 5 feet (w/o load) and has 50-foot stick (from waterline)
From my research so far it looks like this makes the most sense:
1. Ft Myers to Marco Island
2. to Little Shark River
3.to Boot Key Harbor, Marathon - cross under the bridge
4. to Rodriguez Key inside Hawk channel 
5. cross over to Bimini 

There are some holes in my plan. Namely:
1. What are the best spots to moor or anchor along the keys waiting for the weather change?
2. Is there a good provisioning spot along the keys?
3. Rodriguez Key to Bimini is around 80 miles. Is there a better place to anchor closer to Miami that offers a good protection?

Thank you in advance


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

If I were you I'd steer clear of the Marco Island and Shark River areas and sail directly for Marathon. It's only about 114 miles, so it's less than 24 hours. With anything but a southerly wind that's a pretty easy run and a lot less hassle and danger than the pass at Marco or the shallows of the Shark River area.
Getting to Biscayne Bay from Marathon will be directly into the prevailing winds, which could be a bit nasty. After that, time your crossing of the stream to Bimini so that there is *zero* possibility of any wind north of east or west, SW being the ideal wind.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

You *should* be able to transit the Okeechobee waterway with a 5' draft and a 50' air draft, assuming that your motor is up to the challenge. There are several anchorages and many marinas along the Caloosahatchee, and you will eventually make your way to Stuart, FL. Wait for a good weather window, and set course for Grand Bahama Island - 70NM at 125ºM factor in that you are crossing the stream.

I hope that your O'day 37 is not the one at the Edison-Ford marina.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> You *should* be able to transit the Okeechobee waterway with a 5' draft and a 50' air draft, assuming that your motor is up to the challenge. There are several anchorages and many marinas along the Caloosahatchee, and you will eventually make your way to Stuart, FL. Wait for a good weather window, and set course for Grand Bahama Island - 70NM at 125ºM factor in that you are crossing the stream.
> 
> I hope that your O'day 37 is not the one at the Edison-Ford marina.


This is certainly the preferable route, but I had no idea if one could carry a 50' mast through the rivers.
After Stuart, I'd still power down the inside (ICW) to at least Ft. Lauderdale to get a better angle on the stream for the crossing. I've crossed the stream in no current at all and had a bit over 8 knots another time. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## born2bfree (Mar 4, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> You *should* be able to transit the Okeechobee waterway with a 5' draft and a 50' air draft, assuming that your motor is up to the challenge. There are several anchorages and many marinas along the Caloosahatchee, and you will eventually make your way to Stuart, FL. Wait for a good weather window, and set course for Grand Bahama Island - 70NM at 125ºM factor in that you are crossing the stream.
> 
> I hope that your O'day 37 is not the one at the Edison-Ford marina.


I looked at Okeechobee waterway, but motoring over 130 miles and passing locks on the way is not my kind of sailing. I plan to sail and anchor as much as possible.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

capta said:


> .... could carry a 50' mast through the rivers.
> After Stuart, I'd still power down the inside (ICW) to at least Ft. Lauderdale to get a better angle on the stream for the crossing......


54' max clearance.

...or putt down to Lake Worth, popular staging spot.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Biscayne Bay if you want to cross from Miami area...Dinner Key Marina is there....choose Cat Cay or Bimini for check-in.

I've found Publix (big in FL) to run 15-30% higher than the Super Walmarts for edibles.


----------



## Damon Gannon (Mar 3, 2017)

capta said:


> If I were you I'd steer clear of the Marco Island and Shark River areas and sail directly for Marathon. It's only about 114 miles, so it's less than 24 hours. With anything but a southerly wind that's a pretty easy run and a lot less hassle and danger than the pass at Marco or the shallows of the Shark River area.


I agree with avoiding Marco. Naples is easier to negotiate (at least it was 10 years ago), but still shoally at the inlet.

Little Shark River is a great anchorage (not to be confused with the Shark River). With a 5' draft, you shouldn't have problems. Florida Bay is shallow but the River itself has plenty of water. Time your arrival for dawn so that you can see the green flashing marker at the entrance (during the day it is obscurred by the mangroves in the background, if there are any mangroves left standing after Irma). Little Shark River is a cruising destination in itself...great for exploring by dinghy. We spent several days there in 2007 and had a great time. If you are itching to get to the Bahamas, go straight to Marathon. But if you want to spend some time exploring one of the few wilderness areas on the Florida Peninsula that is accessible to cruising boats, then by all means, go to Little Shark River.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Damon Gannon said:


> But if you want to spend some time exploring one of the few wilderness areas on the Florida Peninsula that is accessible to cruising boats, then by all means, go to Little Shark River.


Would you also say that it was fair to say that the whole Little/Shark River is a bit of a mosquito haven? That's my personal objection to anywhere south and east of Naples.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

RegisteredUser said:


> Biscayne Bay if you want to cross from Miami area...Dinner Key Marina is there....choose Cat Cay or Bimini for check-in.
> 
> I've found Publix (big in FL) to run 15-30% higher than the Super Walmarts for edibles.


And worth every penny...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

You'll find great anchorage spots in Boot Key Harbor, or if you wish, there are lots of mooring balls that go for $300 a month. 

It's an easy trip to Rodriguez Key, where the anchorage is fairly open, but because it is protected by some shallow bars to the northwest, the anchorage is usually fairly calm, even in 20 kt winds.

The trip across from Rodriguez all depends upon the weather, which as you are well aware, can be fantastic or downright nasty. Fairly short trip though, and you will likely be accompanied by lots of other sailors. I was gonna make the trip across, but I had too much fun in Marathon to leave and spent the entire winter there. I'm not sure how much they have been able to restore since the hurricane, but my friends there tell me there was extensive damage to a number of popular places.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## born2bfree (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not a fun of mosquito myself, but Little Shark River sounds like a good stopover if one wishes to have one.

Are there any anchorages available at Biscayne Bay, or marina is the only option?

Also, do you know of any good and well protected anchorage you can recommend between Marathon and Rodriguez Key?

For provisioning google Walmart locations.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd sail out from Naples to The Dry Tortugas, spend a day or 2 there, then sail south of the keys reaping the benefit of the Gulf Stream and pick a destination in The Bahamas that gives you a desired point of sail with whatever winds you encounter.


----------



## born2bfree (Mar 4, 2011)

ianjoub said:


> I'd sail out from Naples to The Dry Tortugas, spend a day or 2 there, then sail south of the keys reaping the benefit of the Gulf Stream and pick a destination in The Bahamas that gives you a desired point of sail with whatever winds you encounter.


You would still avoid prevailing NE winds to cross to the Bahamas, wouldn't you?


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

born2bfree said:


> You would still avoid prevailing NE winds to cross to the Bahamas, wouldn't you?


I wouldn't. Prevailing NE winds would put me between a close reach and a beam reach to go to Nassau or south of there. The wind into current may make it a little choppy, but heck, we are sailors, right? Enjoy the sail!


----------



## DotDun (Dec 23, 2003)

Factory Bay at Marco and Little Shark are very doable with your draft. Ft. Myers to Marco, Marco to Little Shark, Little Shark to Marathon, Marathon to Rodriquez are all daylight passages. Rodriquez to Bimini I would leave ~5am and tiptoe across the reef, hit the Gulf Stream, you'll be in Bimini in time to check in before they close. Done this several times. Wait for weather in Marathon, ideal is SSE winds to cross, I've actually done it with NW about 10-12kts and it wasn't bad at all. Anything else with north, I'd wait.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

RegisteredUser said:


> 54' max clearance.


Are you talking about on the Okeechobee waterway? The clearance today for the Port Mayaca RR bridge is barely over 48'. A lot less than 54'.

Of course, as long as you have a monohull, there is always the option of heeling it over to clear under the bridge. A fair number of people do that.

For most current information on minimum depths, and minimum bridge clearance, see the official site of the USACE... USACE Jacksonville District


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The maximum allowable air draft under the (U.S. Sugar) Port Mayaca RR Bridge is 55 feet.

There is a crew of guys (Billy the boat tipper) at the Indian Town Marina that will meet you with a bunch of 55 gallon drums and heel your boat, so long as the air draft is less than 55 feet, to help you make it through. Read more about it here: Okee-dokee Okeechobee! - Vacilando






Today's report on the draftS is:


> Data Ending 2400 hours 28 NOV 2017
> 
> Today's Lake Okeechobee Stage = 16.17 (Feet-NGVD29)
> 
> ...


----------



## Damon Gannon (Mar 3, 2017)

capta said:


> Would you also say that it was fair to say that the whole Little/Shark River is a bit of a mosquito haven? That's my personal objection to anywhere south and east of Naples.


Absolutely. But the same is true of most wilderness sites (think of the Amazon, Alaska in summer, etc.). If you aren't willing to put up with a few bugs, you probably won't get to see much true wilderness. And that's fine; it just depends on the type of experience you want to have. I've sailed to a lot of places and Little Shark River is one of my all time favorites. It's a little off of the beaten path, which is what makes it so special. If you want to see wildlife, it's worth enduring the bugs.

With a little planning, you can enjoy the wilderness without getting eaten alive. Mosquitoes (and no-see-ums) are most active at dawn and dusk, so plan to be inside at those times. The mosquitoes in South Florida are seasonal, too. They are not as bad during the dry months (Nov-April). Having good screens on your ports, hatches, and cockpit enclosures makes a huge difference. And then, of course, there is bug spray.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

On the chart for Pelican, it's showing 8, 7, 6 into the bay, then 4 at the dock.
Cabbage looks tighter/shallower than Pelican...on the chart.


----------



## DotDun (Dec 23, 2003)

RichH said:


> Good Advice !!!!!!
> 
> The outward tidal flow at N. Bimini (Alicetown harbor) can be upwards of 3+kts at mid tide following a high-high tide, making it 'dicey' for entering/exiting the slips at marinas. So, plan on arriving at near slack water. Ditto on the timing for entering Alicetown during a NW 'blow' when the outer entrance channel can 'rage'. For a first time visit try to arrive in daylight.
> 
> ...


Bimini Sands on South Bimini is nice also, albeit higher priced. I noticed their restaurants are closed and due to reopen soon, they had very good food (burgers, etc.) last time I was there. There is also a ferry between the north and south islands if you have a need to go over to North Bimini (or you could just dinghy over).


----------



## Davy J (Mar 25, 2017)

> Cabbage looks tighter/shallower than Pelican...on the chart.


Most of the boats I've seen anchored there are on the east side of the GICW, closer to Useppa Island. Chart shows 9-12' deep there.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

born2bfree said:


> I'm looking for best way to cross to the Bahamas from Ft. Myers in late Jan/early Feb.
> My boat draws 5 feet (w/o load) and has 50-foot stick (from waterline)
> From my research so far it looks like this makes the most sense:
> 1. Ft Myers to Marco Island
> ...


The route you have described is fine. The Shark River maybe a bit buggy but is endurable with screening and a couple of Thermacell devices, one interior and a second in the cockpit. We've used these to good advantage on our own cruises.

If you are able to score a transient slip in Marathon, you can pretty easily sit out weather there comfortably. There is also a Publix market relatively near by for provisioning. The run from Rodriguez isn't too bad once you clear the coast. I suggest, however, that you might do better heading to Gun Cay/North Cat Cay rather than Bimini. Firstly, N Cat Cay it is a few miles closer. Secondly, there is far less of a mob scene trying to make the place. The North Cat Cay YC has fuel, a small store with essentials if needed and is a port of entry with Immigration and Customs agents on site. A transient slip might be a little costly but spending a night after a long crossing could be worth it and there are a couple of good anchorages nearby--off the Airport at N Cat Cay and at Gun Cay, Honeymoon Harbor. The locale is also a good jumping off point for a transit across the Banks.

For further information, you might click over the ActiveCaptain.com.

FWIW...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

born2bfree said:


> I'm not a fun of mosquito myself, but Little Shark River sounds like a good stopover if one wishes to have one.
> 
> Are there any anchorages available at Biscayne Bay, or marina is the only option?
> 
> ...


There is a good anchorage just inside the cut south of Islamorada Key near the state park. Depth ranges 5 to 8 feet there. Bumpy on a northwest wind, though.

There are lots of sheltered areas where you can anchor in Biscayne Bay. The bay itself, however, is pretty shallow most areas, so you need to be careful when straying out of the marked channel areas until you get near the southern end of Key Largo, where the depths are more consistent.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Davy J said:


> Last time I was there, there was a few monohulls in there. Other than the entrance to the bay, where you need to hug, uncomfortably close I might add, to the east coast shoreline, the center of the bay seemed to be about 7-8' deep. Most of the large boats in the area will anchor across from Cabbage Key.





RegisteredUser said:


> On the chart for Pelican, it's showing 8, 7, 6 into the bay, then 4 at the dock.
> Cabbage looks tighter/shallower than Pelican...on the chart.





Davy J said:


> Most of the boats I've seen anchored there are on the east side of the GICW, closer to Useppa Island. Chart shows 9-12' deep there.


The last couple of times I have been down there, I had 7.5' draft. I had favorable winds though, so was able to anchor off Sanibel one time and off Captiva the other time just 150' off the beaches.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

capta said:


> If I were you I'd steer clear of the Marco Island and Shark River areas and sail directly for Marathon. It's only about 114 miles, so it's less than 24 hours. With anything but a southerly wind that's a pretty easy run and a lot less hassle and danger than the pass at Marco or the shallows of the Shark River area.
> Getting to Biscayne Bay from Marathon will be directly into the prevailing winds, which could be a bit nasty. After that, time your crossing of the stream to Bimini so that there is *zero* possibility of any wind north of east or west, SW being the ideal wind.


Curious why Marco Island's inlet is marked as dangerous? Thats my home inlet now and I find it well marked in person and on charts. It *is*, however a winding channel, but its got sufficient depth for most pleasure craft. I actually had more trouble with the inlet at Gordon Pass (Naples) where my 4'9" draft touched bottom right in the middle of the channel going outbound.

As for Shark River - we used that anchorage too in very settled weather. The entrace could be hairy in a blow but once in, it was very nice and calm. Very buggy, but if you have fine mesh screens you should be ok for a night.


----------

